# 12v motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

muffildy said:


> So,
> does anyone know of some good 12v motors that are suitable to be used as a replacement for an alternator/starter in a diy hybrid?
> replacing those 2 components with a single motor for that would allow me to use the starter/generator motor as a power assist while using less weight, but im not finding very many 12v motors with high rpm and torque ratings.


Something like this? It is a starter/generator for aircraft on 24V. Might work for a car at 12V. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXkijd6_ECQ


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

thats a pretty sweet motor
too bad its not being produced and costs so much.
i found a bunch of starter generators by hitachi and delco, but none of them seem to list their HP and rpm limits.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1511530&highlight=altern+starter? Don't know the wrecking yard price tho.


----------

